# Feast of the Sacrifice



## Michael (Sep 30, 2009)

Check out this haunting image from Indonesia.


> Facing the dawn, women of the An-Nadzir commune begin Islam’s Feast of the Sacrifice, which celebrates the Koran’s account of God sparing the prophet Ismail. As the sun rises, their prayers join those raised by a chorus of Indonesia’s Muslims, fundamentalist and moderate alike: "Allah akbar." God is great.


----------

